# 2011 Int'l Aquatic Plants Layout Contest - Anybody interested?!



## JAM

*Subject*

Only freshwater planted aquarium is the subject of the contest. Anyone interested in the planted aquarium can apply for the contest. In case of open type aquarium, only underwater part becomes the subject of the judgment.

*Entry*

■ Anyone interested in the planted aquarium can apply for the contest. There is no restriction in aquarium tank size.
■ Only unreleased/unpublished work produced by individual applicant is accepted.
■ We accept only one layout from each applicant.
■ In case of reusing the same layout motifs as the past contest, the same layout materials, reforming the layout merely by changing plants, or using mirrorreversed layout design, it will be subject of point deduction.
■ The aquarium layout remarkably similar to the past prize winning works becomes the subject of point deduction.
■ Application is limited to the layout picture taken within a year.
■ The use of house plants or marginal plants, which hardly survive in water, becomes the subject of point deduction.
■ The layout picture should be taken from the front side and present entire image of the aquarium. The pictures taken from other angles and/or showing only a part of the aquarium become the subject of point deduction.

*No Fees*

Closing Date: *May 31, 2011*

Application details here:
http://en.iaplc.com/about/application.html


----------



## Rmwbrown

Worth a shot if you have a nice tank and you haven't posted any pictures of it online. There are very few Canadian entries, if any, most years. It is also helpful to know a really good photographer with some high end equipment/lighting.


----------



## JAM

By all means, if you got something to show - go for it!


----------



## Beijing08

we don't have enough variety of plants to do this...we don't even have affordable bolbitis...
I wish i could


----------



## Rmwbrown

Beijing08 said:


> we don't have enough variety of plants to do this...we don't even have affordable bolbitis...
> I wish i could


Excuses, Excuses. There was a dude from Russia a couple years back that made the top 100 with Vallis and Anubias. This was the one Canadian entry i could find from last year, ranked 853.

http://acuariorosa.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/853.jpeg

I'm pretty sure we could get a few in the top 1000  What the hell, i may kill my journal for the time being and send something in just to get some professional feedback.


----------



## Beijing08

Rmwbrown said:


> Excuses, Excuses. There was a dude from Russia a couple years back that made the top 100 with Vallis and Anubias. This was the one Canadian entry i could find from last year, ranked 853.
> 
> http://acuariorosa.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/853.jpeg
> 
> I'm pretty sure we could get a few in the top 1000  What the hell, i may kill my journal for the time being and send something in just to get some professional feedback.


Fair enough. But still...these aren't mainstream. Unless we have real talent (defs not me) around here.


----------



## Rmwbrown

Me neither... long, long way to go. However, that said, i find it moves in plateaus. I have been figuring out how to work with stems in the last little while. Its pretty rewarding figuring out how the growth rates and variations between plants works together. Next i need to look more into the principles behind the hardscape. 

I still think we need to start an informal aquascaping group in the GTA. Do a bit of knowledge sharing, go around visit other peoples tanks and such, set up a few speakers. Do it every other month of something. Reading and sharing pics is great, but it still doesn't beat hands on experience. The nano tank contest should help a lot as well.


----------



## JAM

Rmwbrown said:


> ...I still think we need to start an informal aquascaping group in the GTA. Do a bit of knowledge sharing, go around visit other peoples tanks and such, set up a few speakers. Do it every other month of something. Reading and sharing pics is great, but it still doesn't beat hands on experience. The nano tank contest should help a lot as well.


Yeah, I agree with hands on experience but visitation...hmmmm, that's challenging, maybe not yet, but we could start talking to big aquarium stores to provide us a space and hold exhibit/contest of our nano tanks - we could meet in public place, share knowledge and techniques, in return - it would be a free advertising to the hosting store - local newspaper could cover the event...just my humble opinion...

Count me in for aquascaping group.....

Justino


----------



## jimmyjam

Im down too.. I think AI is looking to host all of this kinda stuff. I think Sam and the guys will host a bunch of tutorials and group sessions in the near future.


----------

